# Parchment paper?



## stymie72

Is there a correct side up for parchment paper used in baking cookies or biscuits?  One side seems to be a little bit more glossy.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Excellent question.  The paper will come off the roll with a natural curl.  Use it curl down so it doesn't try to wrap up on itself. 

This is one of the secrets of the universe, we welcome you to the cognoscenti.  You'll get your decoder ring and instructions for the secret handshake later.

BDL


----------



## chefedb

Commercial parchment comes flat in precut sheet pan size in a box. Available in some food wharehouse places. Unlike the retail type it can anis used over again as the price goes up quite frequently. Both sides of commercial are the same.I checked mine


----------



## kyheirloomer

1/2-sheet sized too, Ed. An important thing for home cooks, many of whom have ovens that will not accomodate full sheet pans.

Wish I could find it pre-cut in 1/4 sheets. But ya can't have everything, I guess.

Stymie: I've checked both my pre-cut sheets and a roll of retail parchment and they both look the same; with neither side more or less glossy. So I'm not sure what you're seeing. It's possible that when your batch came off the rollers at the mill that it was polished slightly??

Modern parchment paper is impregnated with silicone, and it shouldn't matter which side you use.

One thing I just noticed, however, is that the retail stuff is only rated to 420F. Commercial parchment paper is rated to 450F.


----------



## chefedb

If you cut large sheet in half it fits small sheet pan perfectly. We only stock large.


----------



## petemccracken

And half again fits a Quarter sheet, Fascinating isn't it that the names and sizes coordinate?



chefedb said:


> If you cut large sheet in half it fits small sheet pan perfectly. We only stock large.


----------



## chefedb

Pete!

Good deduction for the do it yourselfers .

Sometime the convection fan blows paper up and over when pans ar not full, so just put a penny or a s/s teaspoon on it to keep it down.


----------

